# canadian spouse visa (again)



## philmills26 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry for all the questions again. 

How long roughly does a spouse visa take to process and how much does it cost?

Thanks.


----------



## Gemini1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Go to cic website. Spouse visa costs $550 and the length depends on the applicant's country of residence, and/or if they are applying inland/outland


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Where are you applying from? We applied (mistakenly) from within Canada via Vegerville, took about 16 months. My sister applied with her boyfriend via Buffalo, took about 9 months.


----------



## philmills26 (Jan 23, 2012)

Im applying from the uk, hoping to go to newfoundland.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

philmills26 said:


> Im applying from the uk, hoping to go to newfoundland.


According to the CIC website, sponsor application is taking on average 74 days to process, then the applicant is taking about 7 months, so around 9 1/2 months (based on the current numbers posted).

Processing Times: Family Sponsorship

Processing times for sponsorship of spouses, common-law or conjugal partners and dependent children applications processed by visa offices outside Canada


----------

